# Help!!Worldmark-Oregon Coast Strategy



## Cathyb (Jun 22, 2008)

Tuggers please give me your suggestions  :  Want to start a Canadian trek in the Oregon coast area August 2009.  Only need a one bedroom, but will be staying one week there (family get-together) and prefer a decent ocean view.  We've been to Depoe Bay and loved it; but if we cannot get it:

1.  Gleneden -- Are the one bedrooms stuck in back or do you stand a chance at an oceanview unit?  Is it a nice resort?

2.  Schooner Landing -- pros and cons here?

Any others I am overlooking?  

Am I correct that when we plan a multi-stop Worldmark resort trip, I need to do it with an agent and not online?  We hope to stop in Seattle, 2 nites; Vancouver 4 nites;and Victoria 3 nites.  Do you agree with the number of nites at each place -- we are very flexible.

Thank you for any and all insight you can provide.  We realize the housekeeping fees will kill us, but it is our last and only Canadian venture -- we're getting too old and decreptive  .


----------



## Judy (Jun 22, 2008)

We stayed at Worldmark Schooner Landing in the fall of 2006. It's a very nice resort, but the units are all "stuck in the back".  Here's the link to my photoshow:

http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/VD2rS4Ti

Here's my review.  For some reason I can no longer find it on TUG or wmowners:

TUG Review – Worldmark Schooner Landing
Newport, OR
RCI 5596
September 11 – September 15, 2006
Attractive townhouses in an oceanfront resort above a beach

Schooner Landing, located on the Oregon Coast is an oceanfront resort just north of the town of Newport.  Worldmark owns only a few of the units and doesn’t manage the resort.  The office is open only from 7:30 AM until 4:30 PM.  It is necessary to make arrangements ahead of time if checking in or out at another time. Worldmark’s units are not oceanfront. 

The resort is made up of a number of townhouses and a clubhouse.  The clubhouse is oceanfront, above the beach.  The beach can be reached by walking along a short trail and down a steep flight of metal stairs with railings. The stairs and the trail have recently been repaired.  At low tide, tide pools within the rocks on the beach may be accessible. When we checked in, reception gave us an 8 page “Crew’s News” that included the week’s tide chart and a schedule of activities at the resort. Overlooking the beach, at the top of the trail, is a picnic area with barbeque grill and bon fire pit.

All of the activities and amenities are in the clubhouse, which is only a short walk from anywhere on the property.  There are wifi and a computer with high-speed Internet access, both for guest use at no charge.  Also in the clubhouse are a large indoor heated pool and spa, indoor volleyball court, pool table, Ping Pong table, sauna, a large screen TV, small souvenir shop, and vending machines. The resort doesn’t have a restaurant, but there are many nearby.  Coin operated clothes washers and dryers  (75 cents each) are available in the clubhouse.  Guests may exchange their towels and linens any day at the clubhouse.  Schooner Landing doesn’t have a fitness center, but we were given free passes to one in town.

Among the attractions in and around Newport are the Oregon Coastal Aquarium, old town Newport, and Yaquina Head Lighthouse.

Several activities were offered during the week, but we didn’t participate in any of them:  Saturday morning all you can eat pancake breakfast, Wednesday afternoon sundaes, Saturday and Thursday movies, Sunday evening volleyball, Monday 9-ball tournament, and Tuesday evening Spa and Beauty Night. Only the pancake breakfast cost extra (adults $3/ children $1.50). 

Our unit (a 2 bedroom, 2 ½ bath) was a large, bright and pleasant townhouse with skylights, bay windows, and fireplaces.  But it lacked some basics.  One of the interior steps was shorter than the others, creating a safety hazard.  There was no clothes washer/dryer in the unit.  The second bathroom had no shower, only a jetted tub.  No hair dryer was supplied in the master bathroom, but there was one in the second bathroom. The three drawers in the bedroom dressers were short (13 inches) front to back so as to severely limit the amount of clothing they could store. There was a deck off the kitchen, but it had no furniture.

The master bedroom was large and very pleasant, with a bay window and fireplace.  Although it was large enough for a king bed, it only had a queen. The second bedroom had twin beds. There was a queen sleep sofa in the living room, along with two easy chairs, and a TV stand with 3 large drawers, a TV, VCR, and DVD Player. The living room also had a bay window and fireplace.

The kitchen was equipped with full sized appliances, double sink, sufficient cookware, plenty of supplies and a telephone. Local phone calls were free and long distance calls were inexpensive. There were enough dishes, glasses, and eating utensils for 16 people!

I would recommend this resort for its bright and pleasant units and for its location.  Because of the stairs into the units, within the units, and to the beach, I wouldn’t recommend it for persons who need wheel chairs.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, thank you so much for your photo shoot -- so much talent!  My one concern here is that there are no view units for Worldmark, did I understand you correctly?


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Tuggers please give me your suggestions    Want to start a Canadian trek in the Oregon coast area August 2009. Only need a one bedroom, but will be staying one week there (family get-together) and prefer a decent ocean view. We've been to Depoe Bay and loved it; but if we cannot get it:
> 
> . . .
> 
> Am I correct that when we plan a multi-stop Worldmark resort trip, I need to do it with an agent and not online?  We hope to stop in Seattle, 2 nites; Vancouver 4 nites;and Victoria 3 nites.  Do you agree with the number of nites at each place -- we are very flexible.



Assuming you book at 13 months out, you might be able to book Depoe Bay directly as the first segment of your trip, or you might need to add a throw away day or two to get it.  The booking window for August, 2009 will be here soon, in July of this year.

I've been tracking Depoe Bay bookings for next year and it has been varying as to availability for booking without the throw away days.  They are not showing any availability for Phase II, so there is probably still some ongoing reconstruction there.  Some of the Oregon owners would know more about that than I do, I haven't been to Depoe Bay for several years. 

I don't know how it would work for you, but have you considered starting your trip in Canada and working your way south?  You list 7 nights in Canada, 2 in Seattle, and a week on the Oregon coast, preferably at Depoe Bay.  

By putting the 9 day northern part of the trip first, and booking at 13 months from the start of your trip, you can book Depoe Bay at 13 months plus 9 days by booking the entire trip as a grouped reservation.  That gives you a 9 day head start over any other owners who want to arrive at Depoe Bay the same time as you do.  The Depoe Bay part becomes the last segment of a grouped reservation.  The other three resorts you list should be no problem to book at 13 months.

You are right about the booking process.  For a multi-resort reservation such as this you need to call the Vacation Planning Center.  The web site booking  does not currently have the flexibility to handle a grouped reservation.


----------



## roadsister (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Cathy,

We have done several stopovers in multiple resorts while vacationing.

YES, you have to call and get multiple units booked together to make at least 7 days - you can do different size units to make a week if one size is not available at a specific resort.

For example....we did 3 nights in Vancouver, 3 nights in Whistler, and 3 nights in Victoria...all different size units as that was all that was available on the dates we wanted to travel.

Having done all those resorts I would think the number of nights in each is good if you are an early riser and go all day like I am!!
Your trip sounds fun!!

You might also check the Worldmark forum as there are many Q&A/reviews/pics there of people's vacations in the area where you are wanting to travel.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 22, 2008)

Sent you a PM.

What about Worldmark Seaside?  We stayed last there last August and we had a decent ocean view from the "back".  It's a big resort and I wasn't fussy about that (that's just me) but it was right on the beach and that was a huge plus.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 22, 2008)

Canuck:  I just got a suggestion from another Tugger to spend one night at Seaside on way to Seattle.  The reason Seaside wasn't my first choice is that we are driving up from near San Diego, stopping at hotels until Oregon and Seaside was quite a bit further. Thank you for your two notes


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 22, 2008)

Fred: Never thought of doing reverse -- have to think more about that.  One of the main parts of the trip is being close enough for daughter and family who live in Corvallis can drive over and stay a few nights.  She is a teacher so August works best for her.

I'm almost overwhelmed by all this planning -- trying to arrive at the cities on weekdays to save credits, not hopping around too much to save housekeeping fees, etc.!!!  Thank you for the new idea!


----------



## LLW (Jun 23, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Tuggers please give me your suggestions  :  Want to start a Canadian trek in the Oregon coast area August 2009.  Only need a one bedroom, but will be staying one week there (family get-together) and prefer a decent ocean view.  We've been to Depoe Bay and loved it; but if we cannot get it:
> 
> 1.  Gleneden -- Are the one bedrooms stuck in back or do you stand a chance at an oceanview unit?  Is it a nice resort?




Gleneden is easier to book than Depoe Bay. One of these reviews say some 1BR units are in the front building and may have a view:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/reviews/GLNDN


Depoe does not have any 1BRs and does not have a beach whereas Gleneden has one, but may be dangeous to play on because of sneaker waves.

The WM units at Schooner do not have views, but sometimes you may get one that is non-WM even though you reserved it through WM. Also, Schooner has some 1BR sleep 6 units (the pluses) and would be good for saving credits. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 23, 2008)

We've stayed at Gleneden twice in a 1 BR front  building unit.  The first time we received a ground floor unit, from which we could hear the ocean but had very little view.  The second time we got a third floor unit with a very nice view of the ocean.  The view at Gleneden does not compare with Depoe Bay, but the advantage is that there is direct access to the beach if you like to walk or play on the beach.  It is absolutely not a swimming beach.  Supposedly the earlier one books WM, the better the view.  The second unit with the better view we reserved right at the 13 month mark. Good luck!


----------

